# Chocolates - Favourites?



## Jules (Nov 10, 2021)

Chocolate season has officially started.  They’re advertising boxes of chocolates now.  

What’s your favourite?

For me it‘s dark chocolate with a creamy caramel centre.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 11, 2021)

Just plain dark chocolate candy.


----------



## jujube (Nov 11, 2021)

You had me at "chocolate".....


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 11, 2021)

good quality dark chocolate  -  the darker the better...


----------



## Pinky (Nov 11, 2021)

Anything plain .. no soft centres for moi


----------



## terry123 (Nov 11, 2021)

Love chocolate covered cherries. But any kind will do.


----------



## feywon (Nov 11, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Just plain dark chocolate candy.


The only substance i *ever* had a real cravings as opposed to a slight hankering for, is chocolate back during my fertile years.  Where as my roommate in NYC would go out in middle of night to buy cigarettes cause her craving so bad, me i'd be sure to stock up before heading home in evenings.  On a tight budget i learned that with semi-sweet and Dark chocolates a smaller amount satisfied the craving better for longer.  Now i still prefer the taste tho i don't get the cravings anymore. i was thrilled when they started making 'Cherry Cordials' coated with Dark Chocolate. And there's a brand of those 'chocolate oranges' that has a raspberry filling where most have the orange cream filling and the chocolate is dark.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 11, 2021)

Choceur milk chocolate bar with raisins and hazelnuts.


----------



## Jace (Nov 11, 2021)

Jules said:


> Chocolate season has officially started.  They’re advertising boxes of chocolates now.
> 
> What’s your favourite?
> 
> For me it‘s dark chocolate with a creamy caramel centre.


Yes, yes..and most all other.

My Mother's favorite, especially for Christmas, Chocolate covered cherries..which became mine, too.
Became a tradition to give and get.


----------



## Devi (Nov 11, 2021)

I like milk chocolate. Really _really _like it. But, since I'm diabetic, I only have it once or twice a year. <sob!>


----------



## Judycat (Nov 11, 2021)

Ghirardelli caramel filled milk chocolate.


----------



## officerripley (Nov 11, 2021)

My favorite is chocolate mint anything (candies, ice cream, etc.) but I'm allergic to mint so no more of that.


----------



## Jules (Nov 11, 2021)

It’s imperative that any box of chocolates have a chart of the different types.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 11, 2021)

Make my own mostly sugar free dark chocolate treaats...with Baker's unsweetened chocolate, natural peanut butter, rice krispies unsweetened coconut, cranberries, and almond meal.  Sweeten it with Monk Fruit.

Plop them down by teaspoonfuls on foil, freeze for 15 minutes and keep them in a fridge zip lock bag.  Been making them for years.

Saved me a lot of calories over the years...lol.  Basically healthy and better tasting than about anything commercially available these days.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2021)

Anything dark... I particularly like Dark Bittermint chocolate... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I keep a couple of boxes of those in the fridge at any one time...

I like these... extra dark...truffles






..but really any kind of dark chocolate as long as it doesn't have marzipan or cherry flavour ,I'm fine..


----------



## Jace (Nov 11, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Make my own mostly sugar free dark chocolate treaats...with Baker's unsweetened chocolate, natural peanut butter, rice krispies unsweetened coconut, cranberries, and almond meal.  Sweeten it with Monk Fruit.
> 
> Plop them down by teaspoonfuls on foil, freeze for 15 minutes and keep them in a fridge zip lock bag.  Been making them for years.
> 
> Saved me a lot of calories over the years...lol.  Basically healthy and better tasting than about anything commercially available these days.


Sounds scrumptious! I'll have some, please!


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## AnnieA (Nov 11, 2021)

Usually very dark either alone or with almonds.  This time of the year it's Ghiradelli peppermint bark.  Love this stufff!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 11, 2021)

I prefer dark chocolate .  I also enjoy it with some kind of nuts.  Tha ones I've been getting are from Aldi and I don't recall the brand name.

I also like those chocolates that come in the little bag.  Forgot the brand of those too...


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 11, 2021)

Jules said:


> What’s your favourite?


Dark
A bit bitter

Just snap off a chunk

That and a shot of a high end single malt

Then

a nap


----------



## Shero (Nov 12, 2021)

Belgian milk chocolate with chopped hazlenuts yum!


----------



## Liberty (Nov 12, 2021)

Jace said:


> Sounds scrumptious! I'll have some, please!


I'll send some right over to you...they are yummy!


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 12, 2021)

Cella's Chocolate Covered Cherries!  They're only available in the cold weather, so I have stocked up.

I don't have any Crunchies or Flakes right now, but they are also favorites.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 13, 2021)

I usually eat 2 squares mixed with almond or walnut pieces after each meal.

If your interested in its history (1845) check out 170+ Years of Lindt & Sprüngli: A Success Story


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 13, 2021)

A good Belgian hand made dark chocolate is hard to beat.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Nov 13, 2021)

Also a fan of Ghirardelli, favorite is their Intense Dark Salted Caramel.


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 13, 2021)

Do Almond Joys and Reese's Peanut Butter Cups qualify?

And, I'll always enjoy a box of See's candy...they have so many good ones to chose.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 13, 2021)

Used to love Malley's chocolates in Cleveland, Ohio...bet Ruthanne still does if she loves chocolate!


----------



## debodun (Nov 15, 2021)

I like chocolate candy, but often it doesn't like me. I'm okay if I consume in moderation and space it out with a few days in between. However, with chocolate, what's moderation?


----------



## Lethe200 (Nov 15, 2021)

Inexpensive:
*Reese's peanut butter cups
See's *(local-based, mostly Western US mini-chain. The family eventually sold it to Warren Buffett, who considers it one of his favorite businesses in the Berkshire Hathway conglomerate!): almond truffle, walnut chews.

Moderate:
*Dove mini's
TCHO milk chocolate Mokaccino *- normally we adore dark bittersweet, but TCHO's milk chocolate appeals to us more than their bittersweet, which we find too short in the finish and too hard in texture. The Mokaccino is made with Blue Bottle Coffee, and has a wonderful strong coffee flavor. Both TCHO and Blue Bottle are local-based, artisanal product companies.

Expensive:
*Michael Recchiuti* - any of his flavors, but especially his signature Burnt Caramels and a lovely bergamot chocolate truffle (bergamot is the flavoring in Earl Grey teas).

Super-expensive:
*Royce - Nama Chocolate Bitter truffles.* The Japanese make some of the finest chocolates in the world and Royce is one of the super-premium brands. A relative brought us a box from NY, where a retail store is located. Absolutely amazing, with a texture like silk and a rich creaminess that isn't heavy or leaden.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2021)

Owlivia said:


> Cella's Chocolate Covered Cherries!  They're only available in the cold weather, so I have stocked up.
> 
> I don't have any Crunchies or Flakes right now, but they are also favorites.


It's nice to see you, Owlivia.


----------

